# oneida eagle aero force amo string?



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

Medium draw length bow takes a 47 1/8" string, what draw do you have?


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

They are not AMO....they are actual length of the string......


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

It might be 47 1/8 for a Fast Flight but if it has a B-50 Darcon it might be a different size. Some had the B-50 type String because it made the bow quieter but the B-50 stretch out quickly.

47 1/8 is good on an Aero Force Short or Medium Draw.

Short is 25 to 28 and Medium is 28 to 31 the only differences is the cables and on the short has the smaller cams used on it. The medium has the larger cams and different lengthed cables but the timing cable and string were the same.

Hope That Helps...

LFM


----------



## oneidafanatic (May 19, 2005)

*amo*

hi, i have the long draw aero force does 49 3/8 sound about right?


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes that is the right string length for the bow. The string has a black loop and red serving if the string is original.

Good luck in shooting
www.bowdoctorsarcheryrepair.com


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, 49 3/8 and the brace height is 7 7/8 to 8 1/8 inches power cables yellow and yoke cables cop/blue... 

Hope that helps...

Good Luck

LFM


----------



## oneidafanatic (May 19, 2005)

*amo*

thanks for all the info.. all my cables are black no colored cables at all


----------

